

We want to ditch Facebook (it sucks) but are reliant for events, what can we do? - jwomers

Facebook. Ok, so the world experienced a new level of social networking, connectivity and communication convenience. But I don't care anymore, I don't care about your status updates exclaiming how cute your dog is this morning, or the little red update icon on my iPhone telling me someone has commented on a comment on a photo that is in an album that I was tagged in 2007. I'm over the dodgy privacy issues, and where Facebook will go with them to pull in the profits they'll soon need to legitimize their enormous valuations. It was addictive, and kinda fun at times, but it's over for me, and I want out. But what now? I am left with 1 important and useful feature Facebook gives me; events. People invite me to events on Facebook, that's how it works. If I deleted my account, that would be an issue. I have chatted to many people over the last few weeks that feel the same. Facebook is getting tiresome and they also want out, but can't leave because of fear of event exclusion (and some others with the convenience of Facebook connect). Facebook is huge, and with the momentum they have will no doubt be around for a long while no matter what happens. So I ask you, Hacker community, what do we do? Do we leave a skeleton account that has no activity or purpose other than event invites, and the use of Facebook connect? Do we build the next, sleeker, cleaner, simpler social network centered around events and REAL relationships that is backwards compatible with Facebook using their API, so that friends using either can send invites or make simple interactions? How do we leave Facebook, without leaving Facebook? Where do we go from here? Exit strategy? Thoughts?
======
cyrus_
Remove all your information, hide your wall, set your email preferences to
only receive event information, figure out how to prevent the insidious "Like"
button across the web from tracking you. There ya go.

When you are creating an event, use one of the hundreds of other websites for
this purpose. eVite comes to mind.

------
paradox95
<http://plancast.com>

------
jacques_chester
<sarcasm type="unfair">

If only there were some site to manage meeting people that has existed since
the Web 1.5 days.

It could be called Meeting, or Meet With, or Meet Up (though this last one
would _never_ work). These days it would probably have a name like Meetr or
Meetng.

Presidential candidates might use it and it could wind up being featured in
the mainstream media as an example of how the world is being changed by the
internet.

</sarcasm>

